# Thinking of buying Sony VAIO VPCEH25EN/W. Any Thought Guys



## akchoudhary24 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys
I am thinking of buying Sony VAIO VPCEH25EN/W, market price in 30K. Have any use this lappy. any thought about performance and battery life. This lappy is for basic use like MS-Office, internet and movies. 

VPCEH25EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Waiting fro expert comment.


----------



## swapnil.rocks (Nov 16, 2011)

hi,
    i think sony has come up with a good solution with this laptop regarding E series. balance of style and performance is inevitable. with 2ed gen i3 processor,NVIDIA 410 series 1GB dedicated Optimus graphics and the price range of as low as 28k (street price), i think this laptop is a winner. your needs are pretty basic,but still in the long run this laptop will not disappoint you in any ways.weather you do office work or casual high end gaming..this is the best option in my opinion. (hope this helps ). Happy Shopping.tc.


----------

